# Polaris Office Printer



## sam small (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi I am a newbie to this site hope this question reaches the right ears? I have been trying to print from Polaris but it only seems to support samsung printers is there a way I can change this say to a kodak wifi printer. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## gaston36 (May 10, 2013)

I also have a need to replace the printer driver with one that will allow printing with other printers. Its dumb to have an office suite crippled by being tied to one printer


----------

